# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Á >  Du lịch singapore 4 ngày 3 đêm

## eintourbao

DU LỊCH SINGAPORE 4 NGÀY 3 ĐÊM
DU LỊCH SINGAPORE - SENTOSA
Thời gian: 04 ngày 03 đêm
Phương tiện: Đi - về bằng máy bay  

Ngày 1:  TP.HCM  -   DU LỊCH SINGAPORE
10:00: HDV đón Quý khách tại sân bay TÂN SƠN NHẤT, khởi hành đi TOUR DU LICH SINGAPORE trên chuyến bay JT 157 12:55 - 15:45. Quý khách ăn nhẹ trên máy bay. Đến sân bay CHANGI, xe và hướng dẫn địa phương đón Đoàn đi tham quan và chụp hình lưu niệm tại  Công Viên Sư Tử Biển (MERLION PARK) tại cửa sông, nghe HDV kể lại những truyền thuyết lịch sử của vùng đất SINGAPURA. Tiếp tục hành trình với kiến trúc độc đáo của nhà hát ESPLANADE, nghe HDV du lich singapore gia re địa phương giới thiệu về thuật phong thủy - nét văn hóa độc đáo của người dân SINGAPORE. Đoàn ăn tối với món HẢI SẢN CUA SỐT ỚT ĐỎ.
Tối Quý khách có thể tham gia tour tìm hiểu về Phong thủy - ngồi thuyền dạo chơi tr ên dòng sông ngắm nhìn tượng MERLION lung linh huyền ảo trong ánh đèn nhiều màu sắc (Chi phí tự túc).

Ngày 2: DUCK TOUR - DU LỊCH SINGAPORE 
Sáng: An sáng. Xe đưa Quý khách đến SUNTEC CITY SMALL, bắt đầu hành trình trải nghiệm thú vị trên “CHÚ VỊT” vừa đi trên bộ vừa có thể lội nước… Quý khách dạo tour du lich singapore  một vòng trên vịnh MARINA, được hướng dẫn địa phương giải thích về lịch sử chiếc xe đặc biệt này. Tiếp tục hành trình, Đoàn lên tour SINGAPORE FLYER 3600 công trình vừa được khánh thành với độ cao 165m so với mực nước biển, Quý khách có thể ngắm toàn cảnh thành phố TOUR SINGAPORE năng động đầy sắc xanh, trải nghiệm một khoảnh khắc tĩnh lặng trên một đất nướC du lịch  SINGAPORE ồn ào và náo nhiệt với những câu chuyện có thật về thuật phong thủy …  Đoàn dùng cơm trưa tại nhà hàng.
Chiều Tự do tham quan và mua sắm tại cửa hàng miễn tour du lich singapore gia re thuế (DFS), BUGIS JUNTION và chợ BUGIS - chợ lớn nhất và bán hàng rẻ nhất tại tour SINGAPORE. Xe đón Quý khách đi ăn cơm chiều, về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.

Ngày 3: TOUR DU LỊCH SINGAPORE - SENTOSA
Sáng: Thưởng thức bữa điểm tâm đặc biệt với món KAYA - món ăn truyền thống của người DU LỊCH SINGAPORE. Tham quan chùa XÁ LỢI - ngôi chùa có kiến trúc lớn nhất tại TOUR SINGAPORE. Quý khách mua sắm tại Trung tâm chế tác vàng bạc - đá quí, Cửa hàng dầu gió. An trưa món nướng HÀN QUỐC BBQ đặc sắc.
Chiều Chinh phục đỉnh FABER - nơi cao nhất của đảo SINGAPORE, Quý khách khởi hành sang đảo SENTOSA bằng cáp treo, trên đường có dịp ngắm toàn cảnh khu hải cảng SINGAPORE. Đoàn tham quan: Bảo Tàng Sáp - nơi trưng bày các tượng sáp tỷ lệ 1:1, nghe giới thiệu về lịch sử  hình thành đất nước DU LỊCH SINGAPORE và những nét văn hóa độc đáo của người MALAY, HOA, ẤN ĐỘ, …
Tham gia chuyến phiêu lưu kỳ thú tràn đầy cảm giác hồi hộp, hấp dẫn dọc sông HIMALAMAZON với trò chơi CINE BLAST hoàn toàn mới mẻ. Đoàn dùng bữa chiều với món lẩu MONGOLIA - sự kết hợp hoàn hảo của 68 loại gia vị truyền thống của người Mông Cổ rất tốt cho sức khỏe.
Tối Tiếp tục thưởng thức chương trình Nhạc Nước: SONG OF THE SEA với màn biểu  diễn hoành tráng và hiện đại, phối hợp giữa những tia nước nhảy múa với hiệu ứng của ánh sáng, âm thanh và những tia laser cùng pháo hoa rực rỡ. Kết thúc buổi diễn, xe đưa Quý khách về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi. Hoặc tham gia tour tự chọn : Khám phá khu Geylang, thưởng thức món cháo ếch nổi tiếng của đất nước SINGAPORE (Chi phí tự túc)

Ngày 4 DU LỊCH SINGAPORE -  TP. HCM
07:00: Báo thức ! Quý khách dùng điểm tâm, trả phòng khách sạn. Xe đưa Đoàn ra sân bay CHANGI, làm thủ tục               đáp chuyến bay JT 150 11:10 - 12:10 khởi hành trở về TPHCM. Quý khách ăn nhẹ trên máy bay. Về đến sân                         bay TÂN SƠN NHẤT, HDV chia tay Quý khách kết thúc chuyến tham quan.
  GIÁ TRỌN GÓI: 479USD ~ 10.059.000 VNĐ
PHỤ THU PHÒNG ĐƠN :  150USD ~ 3.150.000 VNĐ    
TRẺ EM : Dưới 2 tuổi :           30% giá Tour + Thuế các loại + ngủ chung với người lớn đi kèm Từ 02 à11 tuổi :    75% giá Tour + Thuế các loại + ngủ chung với người lớn đi kèm Từ 11 tuổi trở lên : Vui lòng thanh toán như  giá của người  lớn    

GIÁ TOUR BAO GỒM:
·            KHÁCH SẠN : 2 KHÁCH / PHÒNG ( trường hợp 3 khách/ phòng vì lý do giới tính)
·            Thuế sân bay hai nước + Phí an ninh + Phụ thu xăng dầu theo qui định của hãng hàng không
             Vé máy bay khứ hồi: SGN - SIN - SGN của LION AIR·  .
·            Xe đưa đón, vé vào cửa các điểm tham quan và ăn uống theo chương trình.
·            Hướng dẫn viên phục vụ suốt tuyến.
·            Bảo hiểm du lịch với mức bồi thường tối đa 10, 000 USD/ khách 
·            Quà tặng đặc biệt: Nón du lịch + Bao da hộ chiếu
·            CTY sẽ chịu trách nhiệm khai các thủ tục hải quan và xuất nhập cảnh cho Quý khách

KHÔNG BAO GỒM:
·            Hộ Chiếu (còn giá trị ít nhất 6 tháng).          
    Chi phí cá nhân, điện thoại, giặt ủi, nước uống trong phòng khách.sạn, lệ phí máy ảnh + camera.
·           Tiền tips cho HDV và tài xế địa phương:          3 USD / khách / ngày
·            Lệ phí VISA VIỆTNAM (khách Việt kiều, Nước ngoài): 40 USD / khách

LƯU Ý:  Hộ Chiếu (còn giá trị ít nhất 6 tháng).
·    Quý khách vui lòng đặt cọc 200 USD khi đăng ký tour và hoàn tất thanh toán 5 ngày trước khi tour khởi hành.
·    Chương trình tham quan có thể thay đổi thứ tự cho phù hợp với tình hình thực tế của đoàn, tuy nhiên tổng số điểm vẫn đảm bảo đầy đủ cho Quý khách !

 INTOUR - VUI TRỌN TOUR! 


INTOUR - VUI TRỌN TOUR!
CÔNG TY DU LỊCH INTOUR
ĐT: 08. 39896536 ~ 39 
- 
FAX: (08) 62958356
Hotline: 0934 79 77 79
Email: intourvietnam@gmail.com - dulich@intour.com.vn 
ĐC: 117 S Phan Văn Trị - P. 10 - Q. Gò Vấp - TP. Hồ Chí Minh

----------


## gintourbao

DU LỊCH SINGAPORE 4 NGÀY 3 ĐÊM
DU LỊCH SINGAPORE - SENTOSA
Thời gian: 04 ngày 03 đêm
Phương tiện: Đi - về bằng máy bay  

Ngày 1:  TP.HCM  -   DU LỊCH SINGAPORE
10:00: HDV đón Quý khách tại sân bay TÂN SƠN NHẤT, khởi hành đi TOUR DU LICH SINGAPORE trên chuyến bay JT 157 12:55 - 15:45. Quý khách ăn nhẹ trên máy bay. Đến sân bay CHANGI, xe và hướng dẫn địa phương đón Đoàn đi tham quan và chụp hình lưu niệm tại  Công Viên Sư Tử Biển (MERLION PARK) tại cửa sông, nghe HDV kể lại những truyền thuyết lịch sử của vùng đất SINGAPURA. Tiếp tục hành trình với kiến trúc độc đáo của nhà hát ESPLANADE, nghe HDV địa phương giới thiệu về thuật phong thủy - nét văn hóa độc đáo của người dân SINGAPORE. Đoàn ăn tối với món HẢI SẢN CUA SỐT ỚT ĐỎ.
Tối Quý khách có thể tham gia tour tìm hiểu về Phong thủy - ngồi thuyền dạo chơi tr ên dòng sông ngắm nhìn tượng MERLION lung linh huyền ảo trong ánh đèn nhiều màu sắc (Chi phí tự túc).

Ngày 2: DUCK TOUR - DU LỊCH SINGAPORE 
Sáng: An sáng. Xe đưa Quý khách đến SUNTEC CITY SMALL, bắt đầu hành trình trải nghiệm thú vị trên “CHÚ VỊT” vừa đi trên bộ vừa có thể lội nước… Quý khách dạo một vòng trên vịnh MARINA, được hướng dẫn địa phương giải thích về lịch sử chiếc xe đặc biệt này. Tiếp tục hành trình, Đoàn lên tour SINGAPORE FLYER 3600 công trình vừa được khánh thành với độ cao 165m so với mực nước biển, Quý khách có thể ngắm toàn cảnh thành phố TOUR SINGAPORE năng động đầy sắc xanh, trải nghiệm một khoảnh khắc tĩnh lặng trên một đất nướC du lịch  SINGAPORE ồn ào và náo nhiệt với những câu chuyện có thật về thuật phong thủy …  Đoàn dùng cơm trưa tại nhà hàng.
Chiều Tự do tham quan và mua sắm tại cửa hàng miễn thuế (DFS), BUGIS JUNTION và chợ BUGIS - chợ lớn nhất và bán hàng rẻ nhất tại tour SINGAPORE. Xe đón Quý khách đi ăn cơm chiều, về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.

Ngày 3: TOUR DU LỊCH SINGAPORE - SENTOSA
Sáng: Thưởng thức bữa điểm tâm đặc biệt với món KAYA - món ăn truyền thống của người DU LỊCH SINGAPORE. Tham quan chùa XÁ LỢI - ngôi chùa có kiến trúc lớn nhất tại TOUR SINGAPORE. Quý khách mua sắm tại Trung tâm chế tác vàng bạc - đá quí, Cửa hàng dầu gió. An trưa món nướng HÀN QUỐC BBQ đặc sắc.
Chiều Chinh phục đỉnh FABER - nơi cao nhất của đảo SINGAPORE, Quý khách khởi hành sang đảo SENTOSA bằng cáp treo, trên đường có dịp ngắm toàn cảnh khu hải cảng SINGAPORE. Đoàn tham quan: Bảo Tàng Sáp - nơi trưng bày các tượng sáp tỷ lệ 1:1, nghe giới thiệu về lịch sử  hình thành đất nước DU LỊCH SINGAPORE và những nét văn hóa độc đáo của người MALAY, HOA, ẤN ĐỘ, …
Tham gia chuyến phiêu lưu kỳ thú tràn đầy cảm giác hồi hộp, hấp dẫn dọc sông HIMALAMAZON với trò chơi CINE BLAST hoàn toàn mới mẻ. Đoàn dùng bữa chiều với món lẩu MONGOLIA - sự kết hợp hoàn hảo của 68 loại gia vị truyền thống của người Mông Cổ rất tốt cho sức khỏe.
Tối Tiếp tục thưởng thức chương trình Nhạc Nước: SONG OF THE SEA với màn biểu  diễn hoành tráng và hiện đại, phối hợp giữa những tia nước nhảy múa với hiệu ứng của ánh sáng, âm thanh và những tia laser cùng pháo hoa rực rỡ. Kết thúc buổi diễn, xe đưa Quý khách về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi. Hoặc tham gia tour tự chọn : Khám phá khu Geylang, thưởng thức món cháo ếch nổi tiếng của đất nước SINGAPORE (Chi phí tự túc)

Ngày 4 DU LỊCH SINGAPORE -  TP. HCM
07:00: Báo thức ! Quý khách dùng điểm tâm, trả phòng khách sạn. Xe đưa Đoàn ra sân bay CHANGI, làm thủ tục               đáp chuyến bay JT 150 11:10 - 12:10 khởi hành trở về TPHCM. Quý khách ăn nhẹ trên máy bay. Về đến sân                         bay TÂN SƠN NHẤT, HDV chia tay Quý khách kết thúc chuyến tham quan.
  GIÁ TRỌN GÓI: 479USD ~ 10.059.000 VNĐ
PHỤ THU PHÒNG ĐƠN :  150USD ~ 3.150.000 VNĐ	
TRẺ EM : Dưới 2 tuổi :           30% giá Tour + Thuế các loại + ngủ chung với người lớn đi kèm Từ 02 à11 tuổi :    75% giá Tour + Thuế các loại + ngủ chung với người lớn đi kèm Từ 11 tuổi trở lên : Vui lòng thanh toán như  giá của người  lớn	

GIÁ TOUR BAO GỒM:
·            KHÁCH SẠN : 2 KHÁCH / PHÒNG ( trường hợp 3 khách/ phòng vì lý do giới tính)
·            Thuế sân bay hai nước + Phí an ninh + Phụ thu xăng dầu theo qui định của hãng hàng không
             Vé máy bay khứ hồi: SGN - SIN - SGN của LION AIR·  .
·            Xe đưa đón, vé vào cửa các điểm tham quan và ăn uống theo chương trình.
·            Hướng dẫn viên phục vụ suốt tuyến.
·            Bảo hiểm du lịch với mức bồi thường tối đa 10, 000 USD/ khách 
·            Quà tặng đặc biệt: Nón du lịch + Bao da hộ chiếu
·            CTY sẽ chịu trách nhiệm khai các thủ tục hải quan và xuất nhập cảnh cho Quý khách

KHÔNG BAO GỒM:
·            Hộ Chiếu (còn giá trị ít nhất 6 tháng).          
    Chi phí cá nhân, điện thoại, giặt ủi, nước uống trong phòng khách.sạn, lệ phí máy ảnh + camera.
·           Tiền tips cho HDV và tài xế địa phương:          3 USD / khách / ngày
·            Lệ phí VISA VIỆTNAM (khách Việt kiều, Nước ngoài): 40 USD / khách

LƯU Ý:  Hộ Chiếu (còn giá trị ít nhất 6 tháng).
·	Quý khách vui lòng đặt cọc 200 USD khi đăng ký tour và hoàn tất thanh toán 5 ngày trước khi tour khởi hành.
·	Chương trình tham quan có thể thay đổi thứ tự cho phù hợp với tình hình thực tế của đoàn, tuy nhiên tổng số điểm vẫn đảm bảo đầy đủ cho Quý khách !

 INTOUR - VUI TRỌN TOUR! 


INTOUR - VUI TRỌN TOUR!
CÔNG TY DU LỊCH INTOUR
ĐT: 08. 39896536 ~ 39 
- 
FAX: (08) 62958356
Hotline: 0934 79 77 79
Email: intourvietnam@gmail.com - dulich@intour.com.vn 
ĐC: 117 S Phan Văn Trị - P. 10 - Q. Gò Vấp - TP. Hồ Chí Minh

----------

